# Girl With WaterCooling



## dtien87 (Mar 11, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
- CPU Intel i3 6100 Skylake
- Mainboard: MSI H110 Gaming
- RAM DDR4 4GBx2 Gskill 2133Mhz
- VGA: Zotac GTX 950
- HDD Western Digital Blue 1TB, SSD 120GB Samsung EVO
- Nguô?n Acbel G700W
- Vo? Case Thermaltake Core V31

*Mods:*
WaterCooling with girl - Introduce for newbie


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Extra point for the pretty woman.


----------



## Apollyon (Mar 11, 2016)

lol...wow i mean nice computer.. but no need for some lady to be in the pictures...


----------



## msamelis (Mar 11, 2016)

"Girl with watercooling". So, was the lady modded with watercooling or the case? Cause there are more pictures of a girl than taht of a PC.


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 11, 2016)

Girls can do things too. Maybe she's the one that did the modding.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Xzibit said:


> Girls can do things too. Maybe she's the one that did the modding.


Possibly, but if you follow the links from the mod page, it looks like advertising for their retail computer store in Taiwan.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 24, 2016)

Apollyon said:


> lol...wow i mean nice computer.. but no need for some lady to be in the pictures...



Ever think that maybe its her PC?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 24, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Ever think that maybe its her PC?



Even if i f her's it's still not really modded, water cooler and a strip or 2 of leds aint no mod.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 24, 2016)

Maybe its not a Girl and that's the mod?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Maybe its not a Girl and that's the mod?


 It's Taiwan, not Thailand.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 24, 2016)

Is this SlinkyPC?


----------



## dtien87 (Apr 13, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Possibly, but if you follow the links from the mod page, it looks like advertising for their retail computer store in Taiwan.


no, they from Viet Nam sir


----------



## dtien87 (Jun 10, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Extra point for the pretty woman.


Thanks sir


----------



## Schmuckley (Jun 11, 2016)

Well,I suppose I like better than Slinky PC.


----------

